# what router brand do you use?



## remixedcat (Apr 24, 2012)

what router brand do you use?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 24, 2012)

Linksys WRT54G with DD-WRT


----------



## Frick (Apr 24, 2012)

Neatgear atm. WNR2000 to be precise. Got it for €2 at a flea market and it's working flawlessly.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 24, 2012)

D-Link DGL-4500...one of the first 802.11n routers to come out.  Had a Linksys WRT600N before that--it was crap (couldn't even handle Unreal Tournament III online) and got returned for refund.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm using an old D-Link DSL-2640R. Really need a decent router. I should be connecting at 7Mbit but I'm lucky if I get 5.



Stupid crappy router/ISP.


----------



## Animalpak (Apr 24, 2012)

D-Link DGL-4300 Gamer Lounge... Nothing special, multiplayer games are constantly moving on multiple ports, and unable to set and make sure those ports are in use ... It serves no purpose


----------



## remixedcat (Apr 24, 2012)

I currently have a NETGEAR WGR614.... 6 years of operations... has been great!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 24, 2012)

Animalpak said:


> D-Link DGL-4300 Gamer Lounge... Nothing special, multiplayer games are constantly moving on multiple ports, and unable to set and make sure those ports are in use ... It serves no purpose


I used GameFuel to set port 80 to highest priority and torrent ports to minimum.  Since 80 should use the least and torrents use most, it leaves plenty of room for all games to maneuver.


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 24, 2012)

Had a netgear that cool looking black one with like 8 internal antennas? What a piece of trash disconnected all the time.. I then had a linksys 310N and then bricked it and got a linksys E2000 great routers. Dd-wrt runs like a dream on it.


----------



## _JP_ (Apr 24, 2012)

Conceptronic C54BRS4A 1st Gen (Atheros chip).
Bought in 2007. Still kicks arse! 
LAN performance could be better, though , but I can't complain about the wireless department...especially ever since I got a 5dBi antenna.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 24, 2012)

No multiple choices? 

Guess I'll go with Linksys since that what I have the most of, but I have a few Buffalo and ASUS models too.


----------



## MilkyWay (Apr 24, 2012)

The one that was sent to me by my ISP: HUAWEI EchoLife HG532, if i wanted i can swap it out if but it's worked great for the home. It was the first router i had seen with a USB connection for sharing peripherals on your network.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 25, 2012)

Definitely Netgear here, thats the one ive had the least trouble with in reliability even after firmware updates


----------



## remixedcat (Apr 25, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> Definitely Netgear here, thats the one ive had the least trouble with in reliability even after firmware updates



model please...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 25, 2012)

remixedcat said:


> model please...



http://www.netgear.com/home/products/wirelessrouters/simplesharing/WPN824N.aspx


----------



## Frick (Apr 25, 2012)

newtekie1 said:


> No multiple choices?
> 
> Guess I'll go with Linksys since that what I have the most of, but I have a few Buffalo and ASUS models too.



"Because in manshiun is so big i need several routers."


----------



## Batou1986 (Apr 25, 2012)

Now Running a Netgear WNR3500v2/U/L running DD-WRT v24-sp2 has worked flawlessly since I hooked it up about 2 years ago.

Before that it was Dlink DGL-4300 which was horrible couldn't even log into xbox live with two separate accounts and systems, with 1 connected NAT was always strict regardless of port forwarding and UPnP was broken.
Extremely disappointing for a "Gaming Router" especially considering it was $140.

Had 2 linksys routers previously both burnt up.


----------



## Yin (Apr 25, 2012)

Linksys WRT610N
Decent router
Wireless sometimes acts up though.
I haven't been able to get Wake on Lan working on it yet, but to be fair I haven't tried much.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 25, 2012)

fail that you only get one choice.


Netgear, two TP links, and a dynalink.


----------



## 95Viper (Apr 26, 2012)

Got Verizon Fios; so, they gave me an Actiontec. Works, no complaints here.


----------



## jgrahl (Apr 26, 2012)

D-Link DIR-855 works as good as i expect it to.


----------



## Rhyseh (Apr 26, 2012)

Cisco 1801 - great router! Wouldn't reccommend it for anyone who doesn't work in the industry as they are quite complex to configure for someone who has only worked inside GUI's. I have a Billion 7800N that I use as a repeater. It's a solid router and has some nice features. Would reccommend it to anyone who wants a great router with some enthusiast features.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Apr 26, 2012)

A [linux] server in place of a router.
















Ok, I am, in fact, serious. =]


----------



## AsRock (Apr 26, 2012)

Linksys WRT54G with Tomato


----------



## caleb (Apr 26, 2012)

Using ASUS WL500GP with OpenWRT.
Will have to switch to some DGT VDSL anyway but I will keep the linux box for some fun.


----------



## Bundy (Apr 26, 2012)

Netgear WNDR3700. I have a DSL modem bridged to it and it all works great.


----------



## specks (Apr 26, 2012)

Netgear WPN824v2


----------



## remixedcat (Apr 26, 2012)

Bundy said:


> Netgear WNDR3700. I have a DSL modem bridged to it and it all works great.



wow that router looks nice! How long you've had it? How's it been for yah? how's the range?


----------



## acerace (Apr 26, 2012)

A cheap ass D-Link DIR-615 router that is given by my ISP and I believe they have modded it. I hate this router very much!


----------



## Cybrnook (Apr 26, 2012)

Cisco Small Business Router with built in VPN

WRVS4400N v2


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Apr 26, 2012)

Cisco E4200v2


----------



## catnipkiller (Apr 26, 2012)

I had d-link iv had netgear and they both suck.
The only router i will ever buy is Linksys they dont fall appart in under a year.


----------



## Disparia (Apr 26, 2012)

Another D-Link DGL-4300 here.

Decent router, has performed well under years of constant use and local LAN speeds are good (100MB/s+).


What, no love for Sonicwall? (not on the list )


----------



## DonInKansas (Apr 26, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Linksys WRT54G with DD-WRT



Same here.


----------



## Virus-j (Apr 26, 2012)

Tp Link W8960N.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Apr 26, 2012)

Linksys/Cisco RV042 + WRT160N

If my RV042 dies, I might go check for a TPLink, which has great features for low price!!


----------



## remixedcat (Apr 26, 2012)

Toilet paper link!!!


----------



## v12dock (Apr 26, 2012)

pfSense box


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 26, 2012)

d-link and trendnet


----------



## MasterInvader (Apr 26, 2012)

Thomson TG784n (1146NT6VE) :shadedshu


----------



## remixedcat (Apr 26, 2012)

MasterInvader said:


> Thomson TG784n (1146NT6VE) :shadedshu



ha ha what's wrong with that router?


----------



## Widjaja (Apr 26, 2012)

MasterInvader said:


> Thomson TG784n (1146NT6VE) :shadedshu



Lol

Technicolor (Thompson) TG582n here.


----------



## revin (Apr 27, 2012)

Buffalo Air Station G54 with DD WRT and seperate 12ft antenna[Factory]
Using MAC address 
Had a Linksys and D link  neither were close as good as this baby!!


----------



## redeye (Apr 27, 2012)

apple airport extreme... after being fed up with the bad perforamance of belkin routers, and have to deal with the resetting f thebelkin vision 1 router every two week... i went apple.

after the airport extreme my sister  went out and purchased the airport base station (i didn't know this, and probably would have say it wouldn't work, i was wrong) to extend the range to the far reachs of their house... and it worked... amazing because the base station is plugged in a powerbar on the floor and connected the airport extreme 6 feet away... 

(because my sisters son's xbox does not have wireless and ps3 was having wireless problems i installed the WD power line networking... works well... ( this was before the airport base/extreme was installed)


----------



## _JP_ (Apr 30, 2012)

MasterInvader said:


> Thomson TG784n (1146NT6VE) :shadedshu


MEO, right? 


remixedcat said:


> ha ha what's wrong with that router?


Because it is ISP provided -> personal setup/config = no such thing.


----------



## remixedcat (Apr 30, 2012)

yeah isp provided routers suck... my mum has an actiontek one from centrurylink and it's a pos...


----------



## raptori (Apr 30, 2012)

TP-Link model TL-WR1043ND


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 30, 2012)

Linksys BEFW11S4.


----------



## Kantastic (May 1, 2012)

Linksys (by Cisco) WRT160N V2.

Worst. Router. Ever.


----------



## acerace (May 1, 2012)

_JP_ said:


> Because it is ISP provided -> personal setup/config = no such thing.



This.


----------



## Delta6326 (May 1, 2012)

Linksys E3000 works great, only problem I have had is it gets HOT!


----------



## scoutingwraith (May 1, 2012)

Currently using a damn Belkin router which for some reason can't get the automatic DNS provided by my ISP. I was using a Dlink 655 but that had the disconnection problems as well. Really fed up lately and I am not sure if I should get a new router. Thinking of picking up a Netgear one because I did not have any problems in the past with them.


----------



## DOM (May 1, 2012)

Buffalo its like so old i dont remeber how long ago i got it 

its like from 06-07 i think


----------



## WarhammerTX (May 1, 2012)

D-Link DGL-4300 Gamer Lounge.


----------



## remixedcat (May 1, 2012)

scoutingwraith said:


> Currently using a damn Belkin router which for some reason can't get the automatic DNS provided by my ISP. I was using a Dlink 655 but that had the disco ection problems as well. Really fed up lately and I am not sure if I should get a new router. Thinking of picking up a Netgear one because I did not have any problems in the past with them.



My sis had a belkin that barely lasted a day...  the control panel couldn't even keep the time! and it never saved the settings! it would randomly set things on it's own and evrything... blekkin is what I call it...

my NETGEAR has been goin strong for 6 years.... I only want a new one to have DDWRT and guest networks and USB.... the range on this one is actually pretty good. WGR614v9 (unsupported witth DDWRT :-( ) still it's been really reliable... 

my next router will most likely be NETGEAR  again...


----------



## Rhyseh (May 1, 2012)

scoutingwraith said:


> Currently using a damn Belkin router which for some reason can't get the automatic DNS provided by my ISP. I was using a Dlink 655 but that had the disco ection problems as well. Really fed up lately and I am not sure if I should get a new router. Thinking of picking up a Netgear one because I did not have any problems in the past with them.



Just set google's 8.8.8.8 statically in the router and you should be fine.


----------



## mrw1986 (May 1, 2012)

Netgear WNDR3800 running OpenWRT.


----------

